# Wearing sunglasses with helmet pain



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

For years I have skipped wearing sunglasses while biking, due to pain. does anyone else have this. I can wear sunglasses any other time, but when I put on my helmet and glasses I get pain by my ears on on head.


----------



## Crash Gordon (Jul 2, 2013)

Is your helmet bearing down on the top of them putting more pressure on your head and ears? I always were sunglasses or safety glasses depending on time of day or cloud cover and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I have had sunglasses with temples that were shaped as such that they caused pressure/pain when worn with a helmet so I bought a set of glasses that have straight temples that don't interfere with the helmet/head interface. Problem solved.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear Wiley X Bricks on my bike all the time. Even have a pair with clear lenses for night rides. No pain ever.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Look into ski type goggles or something with a strap. You really should protect your eyes.


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

I think other than a helmet, sunglasses are required. I wear a GIANT and based on time, it is either protective or sunglasses.

I smack into a thorny bush bunch and I think I would have lost my eyeballs if I was not wearing it...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you tried both under and over the helmet strap?


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

There are sunglasses out there that have bendable temples that should prevent that pain. 

Tifosi is one manufacturer of them...


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

I rarely use glasses while driving, for some reason they're all just painful. Not that I feel actual pain, but there is always something "off" which annoys me. E.g. view is clouded by foggig.

Concerning pain from the temples: You can use a hairdryer to warm them up and bend them to your fit your head. Works very well, at least with the ones I had so far.


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

you could give these a try
Magneto
they have magnets that you put on the front part of the helmet strap, then the magnet on the short arms of the glasses stick there. nothing to go over your ears and cause pain.
if i was in your position i would definitely give them a try. i always ride with glasses of some sort for protection.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

MSU Alum said:


> Have you tried both under and over the helmet strap?


+++ Try the glasses outside the straps like all the roadies do. Just remember before you take the helmet off.


----------

